# The Million Mask March, November 5th 6pm Trafalgar Square.



## Matchbox (Oct 11, 2016)

This years Million Mask March event by activist group Anonymous is coming up again soon. Meet at Trafalgar Square in central London at 6pm on Saturday the 5th of November. This event is a mass protest against Tory government policies. Say no to austerity cuts. Say no to Trident replacement which will cost 41 billion pounds. Say no to benefit sanctions. Say no to fracking and the destruction of the environment. We want all people who are pissed off with the current Tory government to join this protest from environmentalist to trade unionists to socialists to the disabled. 
Facebook event:


----------



## spliff (Oct 11, 2016)

Is there any saying 'YES' to something?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2016)

Say no to meeting in trafalgar square


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 11, 2016)

A million clown masks would capture the zeitgheist


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 11, 2016)

Aren't those silly masks made by 5 year old Asian children who work in little cages for 10p a day or something ?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 11, 2016)

Are you allowed to go without a mask?


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 11, 2016)

Should fuck off those silly masks and go full clown.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 11, 2016)

Porky pig masks might have achieved something.

Last year .


----------



## keybored (Oct 11, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> Aren't those silly masks made by 5 year old Asian children who work in little cages for 10p a day or something ?


Brazil...


----------



## free spirit (Oct 11, 2016)

19k saying they're going on that facebook event page, which isn't too shabby.

working that weekend, but fairplay for getting people off their arses to make some noise.


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 12, 2016)

You can make your own masks out of cardboard. See this:  This will hopefully be a peaceful and fun event as sound systems should be there. This will not be another boring left wing protest. It will be a charismatic carnival style protest where people will have fun as well as protest.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 12, 2016)

Not sure criticising anonymous for allegedly buying stuff made in a sweatshop is fair. 1, because it was disputed when the allegation was first made, and 2, because it's virtually impossible to live in this world and not own something that was produced in a factory with poor employment practices - phones, computers, clothes, are all well known common examples. 

Anonymous are far from above criticism, but I think these marches attracting crowds less likely to be seen on demos than the usual lefty things are definitely a good thing.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 12, 2016)

Plenty of suitable masks to chose from


----------



## Ho Chi Ming (Oct 13, 2016)

Bit wanky innit?


----------



## bimble (Oct 13, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Plenty of suitable masks to chose from


That's properly sinister.


----------



## keybored (Oct 13, 2016)

Matchbox said:


> You can make your own masks out of cardboard. See this:...



Thanks. How'd I do?


----------



## cantsin (Oct 13, 2016)

keybored said:


> Thanks. How'd I do?



has a touch of the Sadam H about it


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 13, 2016)

bit of a ming the merciless vibe going on as well


----------



## Ho Chi Ming (Oct 13, 2016)

How very dare you!


----------



## Ho Chi Ming (Oct 13, 2016)

This could become the best thread ever.


----------



## keybored (Oct 13, 2016)

Not sure I can make the 5th, it's always a bit nippy and I'm afraid of fireworks so I'll probably stay indoors and DDoS the RIAA website again.


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 15, 2016)

The BBC did a good article on Anonymous and the Million Mask March last year. Read this: Million Mask March: What are Anonymous' demands? - BBC News


----------



## Ho Chi Ming (Oct 15, 2016)

Do people really want to throw their political lot in with the gunpowder plot?
Do people, many of whom are fearful of their online security, feel any kinship with hackers?
Do people see wearing silly masks as effective protest?

In my day you went 'scarfed up'. I imagine a plastic mask would have rightly been met with the utmost ridicule.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 15, 2016)

Ho Chi Ming said:


> Do people really want to throw their political lot in with the gunpowder plot?
> Do people, many of whom are fearful of their online security, feel any kinship with hackers?
> Do people see wearing silly masks as effective protest?
> 
> In my day you went 'scarfed up'. I imagine a plastic mask would have rightly been met with the utmost ridicule.



If you want to hide your face a comedy mask is a better option. Imagine a whole crowd with balaclavas, the Met would have a field day knowing the media would be on their side. "Riot police batter comedy mask wearers" doesn't make such a good headline from their pov.


----------



## Ho Chi Ming (Oct 15, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> If you want to hide your face a comedy mask is a better option. Imagine a whole crowd with balaclavas, the Met would have a field day knowing the media would be on their side. "Riot police batter comedy mask wearers" doesn't make such a good headline from their pov.



I didn't mention balaclavas.
As this is supposed to be a popular protest in the broadest possible terms I don't see the need for any facial coverings. If the intention is to perform some action against the state then possession of a plastic mask might give the game away somewhat.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2016)

Ho Chi Ming said:


> I didn't mention balaclavas.
> As this is supposed to be a popular protest in the broadest possible terms I don't see the need for any facial coverings. If the intention is to perform some action against the state then possession of a plastic mask might give the game away somewhat.


Why not? Cops will be masked up.


----------



## Ho Chi Ming (Oct 15, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Why not? Cops will be masked up.


Why not what?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 22, 2016)

free spirit said:


> 19k saying they're going on that facebook event page, which isn't too shabby.



Shame it never proves to be accurate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2016)

Ho Chi Ming said:


> Why not what?


Why not wear "facial coverings"?


----------



## Red Sky (Oct 22, 2016)

Ho Chi Ming said:


> Do people really want to throw their political lot in with the gunpowder plot?
> Do people, many of whom are fearful of their online security, feel any kinship with hackers?
> Do people see wearing silly masks as effective protest?
> 
> In my day you went 'scarfed up'. I imagine a plastic mask would have rightly been met with the utmost ridicule.



"Ridicule is nothing to be scared of"- Adam Ant


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 22, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


>



Well, that was quite possibly the worst Tintin fancy dress party I've ever been to


----------



## alan_ (Oct 22, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> "Ridicule is nothing to be scared of"- Adam Ant


I am adamant that it is


----------



## Ho Chi Ming (Oct 22, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Why not wear "facial coverings"?



No reason at all. In fact, I've done my own although I'm not sure I followed the instructions correctly. 
Let's get ready to grumble!


----------



## Red Sky (Oct 22, 2016)

Ho Chi Ming said:


> No reason at all. In fact, I've done my own although I'm not sure I followed the instructions correctly.
> Let's get ready to grumble!
> 
> View attachment 94250



Evil Scarecrow - the next moral panic?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2016)

paper mache bdsm mime is the look here


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> Evil Scarecrow - the next moral panic?


Wurzel Gummidge


----------



## Red Sky (Oct 22, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> paper mache bdsm mime is the look here



Where are you?


----------



## chilango (Oct 22, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> Where are you?



In his bedroom?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> Where are you?


hell


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2016)

chilango said:


> In his bedroom?





DotCommunist said:


> hell


same difference


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 22, 2016)

Webcam or it never happened


----------



## Red Sky (Oct 22, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Wurzel Gummidge



Beware the Crowman.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 22, 2016)

Red Sky said:


> Beware the Crowman.


Dayman (ah-ah-ah)
Fighter of the Nightman (ah-ah-ah)
Champion of the Sun (ah-ah-ah)
You're a Master of Karate
And Friendship
For Everyone!
Dayman!


----------



## phillm (Nov 5, 2016)

Got the popcorn and beers out for the live feed.


----------



## kenny g (Nov 5, 2016)

Fuck loads of fireworks in my area of east london going off.


----------



## phillm (Nov 5, 2016)

A kettle being formed in Trafalgar Square - the idiots walked into the usual ambush.


----------



## kenny g (Nov 5, 2016)

Trafalger square is designed to be a kettle.


----------



## phillm (Nov 5, 2016)

kenny g said:


> Trafalger square is designed to be a kettle.


Exactly you'd think they would have learnt by now. These kids are going to get very cold before they can get their zeds tonight.


----------



## kenny g (Nov 5, 2016)

phillm said:


> Exactly you'd think they would have learnt by now. These kids are going to get very cold before they can get their zeds tonight.


Not going to be an armchair general. Respect due to all concerned. Hope all get home safely.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 5, 2016)

I walked miles today. Now home and feeling for those in the ever tightening trap. 
Still the Queen was home and had to tolerate again, fireworks bouncing off the palace. Good stuff indeed.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 6, 2016)

No kettle after all!


----------



## TopCat (Nov 5, 2021)

I can watch via Rptly and its cold and shit with no fireworks attacking the Palace. Bah.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2021)

> The Metropolitan police said 12 arrests were made. It wrote on Twitter: “A total of 12 arrests were made while policing tonight’s demonstrations across London. Those arrests were for a variety of offences. Eight of our officers were injured. This is unacceptable.


Absolutely unacceptable - 8 for 12 seems frightfully inequitable.

(Though if the Met was using its standard Injury Counting Protocol then half of them would be paper cuts, gall stones, gout or doughnut-assisted atrial fibrillation.)


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Absolutely unacceptable - 8 for 12 seems frightfully inequitable.
> 
> (Though if the Met was using its standard Injury Counting Protocol then half of them would be paper cuts, gall stones, gout or doughnut-assisted atrial fibrillation.)


if they were even there


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 6, 2021)

Is this happening right now? There’s choppers up over the south bank and loads of buses terminating at Waterloo and not continuing onwards.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 6, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Is this happening right now? There’s choppers up over the south bank and loads of buses terminating at Waterloo and not continuing onwards.


something else.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 6, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Is this happening right now? There’s choppers up over the south bank and loads of buses terminating at Waterloo and not continuing onwards.



Climate Change March, starts in Bank and goes to Parl Sq IIRC.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 6, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Climate Change March, starts in Bank and goes to Parl Sq IIRC.



 Cheers.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 6, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Cheers.



Oops. Bank then Trafalgar Sq actually.









						London - Global Day of Action for Climate Justice 6th Nov
					

Join the Global Day of Action for Climate Justice in London!   On 6 November 2021, as world leaders meet in Glasgow for the COP26 Global Climate Summit, towns and cities across the world will take to the streets demanding global climate justice.  In London, we will meet at 12pm outside the Bank...



					actionnetwork.org


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 6, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Oops. Bank then Trafalgar Sq actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What’s the point in starting at Bank? The city is closed on a weekend.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 6, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> What’s the point in starting at Bank? The city is closed on a weekend.



Don't want to upset anyone do they?


----------

